# Name that wheel



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

What are these? **** quality pics, screenshotted from youtube vid, they look like the RC mesh but dished out.


















link to vid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsnB3nARoMQ&feature=related

Thanks  :thumbup:


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## 82vwpickup (Jul 22, 2008)

they kind of look like miro stp-1 type rims to me


----------



## Fizzo20 (Mar 29, 2010)

To me they look like the BBS's on this E30, forget the name though


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

Asa ar1?


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

PirelliGolf said:


> Asa ar1?


winner.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Just asking because I love my RC's but I want something dished. :thumbup:


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

buy mine


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

Dumpd30v said:


> winner.


+1...

based on the black centercaps, I'd agree with ASA AR1 in silver w/ machined lip;










http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AV5...elModel=AR1&wheelFinish=Silver+w/Machined+Lip


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

i can't see them being the AS1's, the AS1's have a bowled shape to the mesh, however the mesh on the wheels in the video seems to be more flat


----------



## PirelliGolf (Dec 16, 2005)

travis_gli said:


>


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

salty  j/k they are worth that, wish I had the cash right now :banghead:


----------

